# Jones failed test for estrogen blockers



## Kickboxer101 (Jul 11, 2016)

So turns out Jon jones failed his drug test for taking estrogen blockers and according to what the pages say they're used for people coming off steroids. Should've seen that coming with all his muscle he put on on his suspension then he said for the fight with DC he was going to stop "powerlifting". 

The guy is an idiot he used to be a great fighter but let's be honest his fight with OSP was garbage and the last person he finished was chael sonnen.


----------

